# PC kaufhilfe



## Ceilyn (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab ein pc problem xD da mein alter irgendwie bald auseinander faellt, nach gut 5 jahren, brauch ich einfach einen neuen. ich hab da nun zwei zur auswahl.
einer ist zusammen gestellt worden von jemanden und der andere ist ein fertig system.. naja, benutze den pc eigentlich hauptsaechlich zum zocken.. ja, wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und brauch da nun etwas bei dem ich in der raid in ulduar nicht mit 5 fps da stehe ^^ 

Der selbstgebaute:

AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition AM3 BOX
Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB, 16MB
Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz
BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt / BQT E6
Club3D HD4850 IDP 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express
LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II
MSI KA790GX, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe
4096MB-KIT Corsair XMS2 PC8500, CL5

Der fertige:

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?pr...79d7f45b52e3e92

eigentlich wollte ich den selbstgebauten bestellen, bis eben ein freund meinte, der fertige sei ne idee besser und der shop ist super xD 

Danke

LG,


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Also von ONE/XMX kann man dir generell bei Desktop-PC's abraten.

Der Selbstgebaute PC ist so nicht ganz in Ordnung. warum PC8500 RAM? Der ist für das bisschen mehr Leistung das Geld nicht wert finde ich. Und soweit ich das sehe passt die CPU überhaupt nicht aufs Board. Die CPU ist AM3, das Mainboard aber nur AM2+. Bräuchtest dann ein anderes Mainboard, oder du nimmst die CPU hier: *Klick*


----------



## Ceilyn (11. Mai 2009)

wie oben geschrieben, ich hab den pc net selbst zusammen gestellt, sondern zusammenstellen lassen. 
das einzige was ich geaendert hatte war: AMD Phenom II X4 810 AM3 BOX auf AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition AM3 BOX, wobei man aber schon sieht das ich kaum ahnung hatte.. dachte naemlich, da es in der gleichen kategorie ist.. passt es xD *schaem*

warum keine PC8500 RAM? oder warum doch? ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Du kannst dir schon der PC8500 RAM kaufen, wenn dir der Mehrpreis es wert ist. Der RAM bringt vielleicht 1-3% mehr Leistung, wenn überhaupt. Also so einen wirklichen Unterschied wirst du nicht merken, oder eher garkeinen.

Wo wurden die Teile den zusammengestellt? Und was solls kosten?


----------



## Ceilyn (11. Mai 2009)

bei http://www2.hardwareversand.de
wenn ich nun auf bestellen klicke: 596,51 € 
problem ist nur, dass die CPU wohl ausverkauft ist.. Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich. also, der hier: AMD Phenom II X4 810 AM3 BOX


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bastel auch mal ebend was zusammen, editiers gleich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/safebasketd...bsk_show=420253


Edit: Du baust schon selbst zusammen oder?


----------



## Ceilyn (11. Mai 2009)

Danke, kannst du  mir dazu auch noch ein paar saetze sagen? xD 
so unterschied zwischen den GraKa's zB ^^ 

das budget haut schon mal hin ^^ hab 600 euro im moment zur verfuegung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Also bei den Grakas ist es im Grunde die selbe, nur andere Lüfter. Die von HIS sind immer sehr zu empfehlen, da diese wirklich leise sind. 
Dann hab ich PC6400 RAM genommen, da 8500er einfach nur überflüssig ist. Die CPU ist die beste die du im Moment für den Sockel bekommen kannst, und dazu noch ein super Teil was der lange Freude bereiten wird. Die kannst du auch übertakten, da offener Multi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehäuse und Festplatte sind so gleich. Netzteil ist nur von nem anderen Hersteller und auch völlig ausreichend und sogar günstiger. 

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Ceilyn (11. Mai 2009)

Danke ^^ 
Die Graka firma kannte ich naemlich nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fuer mich ists schon eine grosse ueberwindung eine ATI zu nehmen und keine GeForce. nur hab ich mich belehren lassen, dass fast die gleiche graka von geforce einfach 50 euro teurer ist und das muss net sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab keine ahnung von overclocking, daher hab ich es bisher immer lieber sein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann es sein das der andere rechner gar kein kuehler hatte? das haette ja was werden koennen o.o


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Doch, der andere Rechner hatte auch einen Kühler. Aber Boxed und die mag ich generell nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte dir jetzt auch noch eine Version mit ner nVidia bauen wenns dir lieber ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn du noch die zeit hast, wuerd ich darueber noch mal schlafen und wohl morgen einen von den beiden bestellen ^^''' 
wie geagt, mit zusammenbau, was um die 600 euro, wenns drunter ist, bin ich auch happy. ^^ muss raidfaehig sein das teil xD


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2009)

Der ist locker raidfähig. Hab nen schlechteren und keinerlei Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (12. Mai 2009)

Dein edit grad erst gesehen: nein ich bau nicht selbstzusammen ^^ ich moechte ja, dass der rechner laeuft und nicht nach 2 min in die luft fliegt weil ich irgendwo was vergessen hab oder falsch gemacht habe xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Mai 2009)

Macht das doch per PN aus wenn
sich sonst keiner hier meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Mai 2009)

Du kannst sehr wohl einen PhenomII X3 720 auf einem AM2 Board verbauen, funktioniert normal bei jedem aktuellem AM2+-Mainboard.
Und zu dieser CPU würde ich dir auch raten, da sie von der Leistung in Spielen vergleichbar mit dem X4 940 ist und relativ wenig Spiele überhaupt einen 4ten Kern unterstützen.
Nehm den X3 720 und das Geld was du dir da sparst investierst du dann in deine ATI 4870 Grafikkarte, die bringt dir nochmal einen Leistungsschub nach vorne.

Evtl. könntest du dir ja auch gleich ein AM3-Board+DDR3 Speicher holen, so teuer sind die nicht mehr.


----------



## Yaggoth (12. Mai 2009)

Oder schau in den sticky:

_*Der 600€ PC

*Dieser PC ist bereits fast Highend. Mit den früheren Leistungsbomben Radeon HD4870/Geforce GTX260 und sauschnellen Prozessoren von Intel/AMD habt ihr Highendleistung in so gut wie allen Auflösungen.

*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 / AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition / AMD Phenom II X4 920

*Kühler :* Arctic Freezer 7 Pro\Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

*Festplatte :* WD Caviar 640GB

*Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade

*Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W

*Laufwerk : *LG GH22NS40

*Mainboard :* ASUS P5QL Pro / Gigabyte GA-M720-US3 / MSI K9A2 Neo-F (Achtung: Für den Phenom II X3 wird ein BIOS-Update nötig!)

*Grafikkarte :* AMD/Ati Radeon HD4870 / Nvidia Geforce GTX260

*RAM : *4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

Warum die PC´s dort so zusammengestellt sind, wird auf den folgenden Seiten des Threads erklärt. Ich kann nur empfehlen da mal vorbei zu schauen._ 


PS: die Preise für die Teile dürften allerdings abermals gefallen sein...


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

Die Preise passen noch so halbwegs.
Würde, wenn das Geld da ist, auf jeden Fall zum X4 und ner HD4870 greifen, von denen hat man länger was...
HIER wäre meine Empfehlung, etwas über dem Budget von 600 Euro und ohn Zusammenbau. Aber der Zusammenbau ist wirklich extrem einfach, gibt unheimlich viele Tutorials im Netz und wenn mans mit 1-2 Kumpels macht absolut problemlos ;D


----------



## Ceilyn (12. Mai 2009)

Es gibt keine 1-2 Kumpels die  mir dabei helfen koennen und da ich es auch net mit einem tutorual uebers netz machen moechte, investiere ich einfach lieber 20 euro mehr in einen rechner und bin mir sicher, dass er am ende laeuft. mach ich kabel beim mainboard falsch rein und fackel es damit ab, ists mein problem. macht es der azubi bei hardware versand, bekomm ich einen neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PC ist bestellt, kein X4, weil es den nimmer gab ^^ dafuer die Black Box vom X3 ^^
GraKa ist nen overclocked 4850 geworden: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3V29VYyOrt7...74&agid=717 
bin damit zufrieden und wird wohl auch wieder halten fuer ne weile ^^ ich brauch keinen X4 der von 90% der spiele nicht beachtet wird ^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. Mai 2009)

Dann ruf da nochmals an und tausche die Karte gegen diese hier aus: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3V29VYyOrt7...89&agid=717
Der Lüfter ist 10mal besser und die Karte ist billiger.


----------



## Ceilyn (12. Mai 2009)

mmh.. mag ich aber nicht? O.ô 
sonst haette ich die ja bestellt, als sie mir empfohlen worden ist o.ô


----------



## painschkes (12. Mai 2009)

_Musst du ja auch nicht , war nur ein vorschlag..sogar ein sehr guter , aber manche Leute lassen sich halt nicht gerne helfen :-)_


----------



## Ceilyn (12. Mai 2009)

werd sicher einen grund haben : P


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2009)

Aber bestimmt keinen guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

klar hat Klos einen Grund dir das zu raten, der ist auch schnell erläutert.

OC-Karte => Mehr Hitze. Auf die der du bestellt hast, ist ein recht schwacher Kühler drauf. Wenn du dich nicht an der Lautstärke und argen Hitzeentwicklung im Gehäuse störst, wodurch alle (!) Komponenten wärmer werden, machts nix. Die HIS IceQ4+ leitet die Wärme nach draußen, außerdem ist sie komplett lautlos, was man von der anderen nicht wirklich behaupten kann. Außerdem bleibt die komplette Hitze im Gehäuse, wodurch sich die Luft im Gehäuse mehr und mehr aufheizt und somit auch CPU und Chipsatz wärmer werden.

Du hast selbst geschrieben, dass du dich nicht wirklich auskennst, das hat sich somit bestätigt ;-) Desshalb sollte man sich vor so einem Kauf informieren, außerdem bringt das OC maximal 5%, also nicht wirklich was. Das hättest du besser anders investiert!


----------



## Klos1 (12. Mai 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> mmh.. mag ich aber nicht? O.ô
> sonst haette ich die ja bestellt, als sie mir empfohlen worden ist o.ô



Wie Painschkess sagte: Ist ja deine Sache. Du musst mit der Karte leben, bzw. die restlichen Komponenten in deinem Gehäuse, das hoffentlich dann wenigstens nen guten Airflow hat, um die Abwärme, die dieses Meisterwerk an Lüfter auf der Club3D direkt ins Gehäuse bläst, zuverlässig abzutransportieren. Und deren erzeugt eine 4850 bereits im Idle nicht gerade wenig und das schon im Standardtakt.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> klar hat Klos einen Grund dir das zu raten, der ist auch schnell erläutert.
> 
> ...



War das jetzt auf mich bezogen? Ich meinte damit nämlich nicht Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

habs beim erneut lesen auch bemerkt Naja, ich denke man versteht, was ich meine.


----------



## Ceilyn (13. Mai 2009)

nen freund hatte die HSI gehabt und fand die nur zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur probleme gehabt damit ^^ grafikfehler und so weiter ^^ 
da ueberlege ich es mir schon mal anders ob ich die nehme oder net.. 

was auch immer.. pc kam heute an, hoeren tut man ihn eigentlich gar nicht, wenn er an ist ^^ also kann die andere ja auch net wirklich laut sein, problem ist nur, dass das mainboard wohl im arsch ist und ich den  ganzen scheiss nun wieder zum hardwareversand schicken darf !! -.-'

naechstes mal wirds wieder ein Siemens oder HP oder Aldi rechner XD


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_Oder einfach nur schlecht zusammengebaut / was falsch eingestellt..könnt ich mir richtig gut vorstellen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (13. Mai 2009)

DAU...


Und zum Thema HIS: Wenn eine Karte von hunderttausenden verreckt, ist natürlich der Hersteller Mist. Es lebe die Verallgemeinerug. Einer aus deiner Klasse schreit die Lehrerin an, daraufhin gibts ne Kollektivstrafe, alle dürfen zum Nachsitzen antanzen. Das ist aus deiner Sicht fair, wa?

Außerdem gehts auch nicht primär um die Lautstärke, sondern darum, dass du die komplette Abwärme einer bis zu 80°C heißen Karte im Gehäuse hast, und das ist beim besten Willen nicht vorteilhaft. Hast du einen Kühler wie die IceQ4+, welche die Abwärme hinten rauspustet, ist auch die CPU einige Grad kühler. Aber gut, du scheinst ja eh am "ich-bin-selbst-groß-und-kenne-mich-aus"-Syndrom zu leiden.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> DAU...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aber gut, du scheinst ja eh am "ich-bin-selbst-groß-und-kenne-mich-aus"-Syndrom zu leiden.



Nicht so böse, Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_Wo er recht hat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2009)

Manchmal gehts bestimmt nicht anders. Leute fragen hier nach Hilfe -> Sie bekommen Hilfe -> nehmen Hilfe nicht an weil sie ja anderer Meinung sind und es bisser wissen. Aufregen tut sowas schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

In Deutschland sich aufzuregen gehört ja zum Alltag.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> In Deutschland sich aufzuregen gehört ja zum Alltag.



Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, auch in anderen Ländern regt man sich auf. Das ist lange schon kein dt. Phänomen mehr. 

Wir sind nur die umgänglichsten. Bei den Spaniern oder Franzosen brennen sofort die Autos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Außerdem gehts auch nicht primär um die Lautstärke, sondern darum, dass du die komplette Abwärme einer bis zu 80°C heißen Karte im Gehäuse hast, und das ist beim besten Willen nicht vorteilhaft.



Richtisch! Das war das Hauptkriterium, welches gegen den Lüfter sprach. Ich habe von der HIS übrigens schon drei bei Freunden verbaut und keine davon machte Probleme. Eine defekte Komponente kann immer vorkommen, völlig egal, von welcher Marke wir gerade reden. Club3D macht da keine Ausnahme.


----------



## RaDon27 (13. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Wir sind nur die umgänglichsten. Bei den Spaniern oder Franzosen brennen sofort die Autos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Leute, Leute, nicht so gestresst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Leben ist schön, die Buffed-User sind dumm und das PC-Technik-Forum ist die Insel des Wissens im stürmischen Meer der Ignoranz-

Thema brennende Autos:
Jammervoll, dass es hier nicht so ist. Ein bischen Rabatz können wir hier mehr als gebrauchen.
Und im Anzünden bin ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Yaggoth (14. Mai 2009)

Oha, ein Revolutzer ^^


----------



## Ceilyn (19. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Außerdem gehts auch nicht primär um die Lautstärke, sondern darum, dass du die komplette Abwärme einer bis zu 80°C heißen Karte im Gehäuse hast, und das ist beim besten Willen nicht vorteilhaft. Hast du einen Kühler wie die IceQ4+, welche die Abwärme hinten rauspustet, ist auch die CPU einige Grad kühler. Aber gut, du scheinst ja eh am "ich-bin-selbst-groß-und-kenne-mich-aus"-Syndrom zu leiden.



inzwischen hatten schon ein paar andere leute ein HIS und durch die bank schlechte erfahrungen.
und ja, ich denk mir, dass ich mit 26 schon gross bin, und mich genug eingelesen habe, um lieber eine club zu nehmen als eine his, wenn ich von 10 leuten mir 7-8 schreiben HIS ist muell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu kommt eh: wenn du 5 leute fragst, erhaelst du 5 verschiedene aussagen ^^ 

aber wie auch immer, PC wurde heute neu geliefert nach der repartur und.. siehe da.. der PC piept wieder fleissig rum ^^ leider wieder drei mal mehr als er sollte. fuer mich ist der hardwareversand wie auch alternate raus. also muss ich nun schauen, wo ich mir einen neuen rechner bestellen kann :>
alternate hatte die dreistigkeit gehabt mir damals zwei mal ein und das gleiche kaputte mainboard zu senden ^^ das es gebraucht war, sah man daran, dass ein zettel mit der fehlermeldung vom vorbesitzer noch drin lag (aber war ja neu eingeschweisst xD) 
hardwareversand: einmal kaputt geliefert, gute woche gewartet, wieder kaputt bekommen. am telefon hiess es war der Prozzi und das mainboard. heute auf dem zettel stand das CPU und HDD ausgetauscht worden ist. Aber irgendwie war die HDD genau die gleiche, die ich auch schon vorher hatte. irgendwie scheint mit der laden inzwischen nicht mehr serioes nach diesen vorfaellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2009)

Also, ich kann dir Hoh.de empfehlen. Da bestelle ich immer. Allerdings liefern die nur Einzelteile. Du müsstest also selbst zusammenbauen. Ist natürlich jetzt auch nur meine Meinung und lediglich eine Meinung von vielen. Aber von den Bewertungen bei Geizhals spielt Hoh.de auch ganz oben mit.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Mai 2009)

alternativ ist auch Mindfactory ganz ordentlich. Ich persönlich bestelle normal eh nicht übers Internet, wenn, dann aber bei Alternate oder Mindfactory.


----------

